# Mathews switchback xt?????



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone have any imput on the switchback xt?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

One of the best bows Mathews ever made,dont think anyone will deny it either.


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I've had mine 2 years and wouldn't trade it. I may someday experiment buying another bow, but it shoots too well to get rid of. Also I've read about so many people that regret selling theirs that I will not give this one up.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Great bow, love mine. Don't see anything out there that would tempt me enough to switch.....


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My SB (not an XT) is a great shooter. It's a backup now but I shoot it every week and love doing so.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I bought my SB XT the year they were made. I will never part with this bow. It is the smoothest bow I have ever shot. No hand torque what so ever either. IMO its one of the all time best bows ever made.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool thanks for all the great imput. I actually ended up picking on up yesterday. Wow what a sweet bow.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i shot my switchback xt yesterday and wow! Its fast quiet and bad *****...


----------

